# The Mystic and Nano's



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

With the flash


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Almost forgot....when we were shooting 90m

Nino and I had something that I have never seen happen....and he hasn't either....

We both shot at about the same time his bow is about 10fps or so faster then mine....but my shot broke first and then when the arrows got about half way or so to the target...or whatever the highest point that his arrow was going to reach was...mine was still going up a little I guess because our arrows hit in mid air 

They kind of were on paths to cross as my group was on the left center of gold in the target and his were on the right side around the red...but my arrow hit a little low in the target and to the right of my group....his Nano was not so lucky....we got it back in one piece....well two pieces as the point came out when he pulled it.

But it didn't land on the paper.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

and by the way...I went back to old stand by...my old trusty HINGE is back in the release bag...so if anyone wants or needs a Target 3 or SX2:wink:


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> With the flash


I agree with you BH!! The Mystic is a home run for Martin!! What a great shooting bow!! And man are the Nano's great arrow's!!

By the way, nice shooting!! I think the 540+'s are right around the corner!!!:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Very good shooting Hornet!!! :thumbs_up Looks like you found a sweet combination. There should be *ZERO* excuses when you get to the Hill Billy this year...:wink:

One question...as it gets darker do you find yourself missing the spot in any paticular direction? I know for me I tend to shoot high.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Very good shooting Hornet!!! :thumbs_up Looks like you found a sweet combination. There should be *ZERO* excuses when you get to the Hill Billy this year...:wink:
> 
> One question...as it gets darker do you find yourself missing the spot in any paticular direction? I know for me I tend to shoot high.


I didn't have any excuses last year:wink: and as long as I have a half way decent set of marks...you usually won't hear me complain anyway....at least not about shooting

No I didn't find that I missed in any direction as it got darker....my misses where all in the same place the are 99.9% of the time ...LOOOOWWWW. Every point that I dropped but the 70 was at 6:00. Right where they always are. 

As it got darker I wished every time I drew my bow back that I had put in a regular peep instead of one with a clarifier:doh:

and I still dropped points on the same stupid targets that I do 90% of the time....30...35 fan...and the 45WU...7 points thrown away on those 3 targets. The rest I was OK with but those are targets that get my goat most times:noidea:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> I didn't have any excuses last year:wink: and as long as I have a half way decent set of marks...you usually won't hear me complain anyway....at least not about shooting
> 
> No I didn't find that I missed in any direction as it got darker....my misses where all in the same place the are 99.9% of the time ...LOOOOWWWW. Every point that I dropped but the 70 was at 6:00. Right where they always are.
> 
> ...


If I shoot a practice half after work at my local club it starts getting a little dark on the last two targets...the 25 yarder and the Bunny. I guarantee you I will miss a couple high on that dang 25 yarder!  In the middle of the day...not a problem. 

Just remember...many call the 30 yarder *'the little 80'*!  It's a tough one.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> If I shoot a practice half after work at my local club it starts getting a little dark on the last two targets...the 25 yarder and the Bunny. I guarantee you I will miss a couple high on that dang 25 yarder!  In the middle of the day...not a problem.
> 
> Just remember...many call the 30 yarder *'the little 80'*!  It's a tough one.


The only way I am missing high 99% of the time is if I set my sight wrong or throw my arm up.:wink:

The 30 isn't usually that bad...I just fudged two. They were in the same hole just about about a 1/2" low.....the ones on the fan were from the last two spots and they were touching about an inch low :doh:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Are a KEEPER
> 
> Nino sent me PM right before I left that said..."There is a FITA shoot coming up in a few weeks....let's go shoot 90m"
> 
> ...


I am coming for some. I may have the nanos set up too. If not, the old flyers..acc's will be there.




Brown Hornet said:


> and by the way...I went back to old stand by...my old trusty HINGE is back in the release bag...so if anyone wants or needs a Target 3 or SX2:wink:


I will take the target 3. I need a new hunting release. So bring that and the other furious parts. Oh and your dolla bills :wink:.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> We get to the range and I check the marks I put into OT2 yesterday...for those sceptics.....I used ONE MARK....and it was even a 20 yd mark which I NEVER DO. But with no place to shoot this past weekend because of the rain that someone thought we needed to catch up on I couldn't shoot past 30 this weekend.
> 
> So we get to the range I fire off some arrows at 30-40-50-60...make a couple clicks here and there and away we go....:


Thanks for putting this in writing, I knew that [email protected] was trash. If you'd have used a good software program like AA or had the PALM with you, you'd have had your marks..................on the button......no couple clicks here couple clicks there.



Brown Hornet said:


> It took us a couple ends to get dialed into 90m...but on about the 6th arrow I hit home. Man is this combo gonna be money this summer....I was keeping about basketball sized groups at 90:wink: I was very impressed...my S4 last summer and McKinney II combo didn't shoot this well for me last summer:wink:


Once again AA would get you there on end 1!!!!



Brown Hornet said:


> The last few targets were WAY to dark to be shooting...but I didn't care I was shooting better then I had in a long time Have I said how much I love this MYSTIC yet:embara:
> 
> I had one 17, one 19, and 5 18's....the rest were 20s PUNKs...so I ended with a 266 half.... that is great for me right now...even more so with a bow I have shot 4 times and only even yardage marks....I didn't print them out or write them all down:embara:.


See you comment above in RED maybe that's how you pulled out a 20!!! 



Brown Hornet said:


> Here is a couple pics of one of the last targets...it was a 55...that I 20ed...and I still have no clue where my dot was on ANY of these shoots...I just centered the housing on the target


Again like a blind squirrel!!



Brown Hornet said:


> No I didn't find that I missed in any direction as it got darker....my misses where all in the same place the are 99.9% of the time ...LOOOOWWWW. Every point that I dropped but the 70 was at 6:00. Right where they always are.


That's easy to fix!



VA Vince said:


> I am coming for some. I may have the nanos set up too. If not, the old flyers..acc's will be there.


The Nano PRO are in route, will not be ready for this weekend but they will be ready shortly!!



VA Vince said:


> I will take the target 3. I need a new hunting release. So bring that and the other furious parts. Oh and your dolla bills :wink:.


You make sure you bring your dolla dolla bills too!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Thanks for putting this in writing, I knew that [email protected] was trash. If you'd have used a good software program like AA or had the PALM with you, you'd have had your marks..................on the button......no couple clicks here couple clicks there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The clicking was on the rest and on the windage unit because I flipped the bar over to bring the scope in :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

It's gettin' closer

I did a bit of group and arrow tweeking tonight at 60yds....:wink:


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> It's gettin' closer
> 
> I did a bit of group and arrow tweeking tonight at 60yds....:wink:




Nice fletchings! :wink:
Great shooting BH. Hey, what hinge release do you shoot? (you can PM me if this is classified info.) :embara:

Lien2


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Lien2 said:


> Nice fletchings! :wink:
> Great shooting BH. Hey, what hinge release do you shoot? (you can PM me if this is classified info.) :embara:
> 
> Lien2


Thanks for the vanes:wink: They are getting along with the Nanos very well

I actually went back to a release that I bought back in 2002 or  I am shooting the basic TRU Ball hinge...I think it's a TRU Tension. I have all these $80-$190 releases and I am shooting Mr. El Cheapo $40 hinge that has been cut down 

I do want to get a hold of a new HT though:wink:


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Thanks for the vanes:wink: They are getting along with the Nanos very well
> 
> I actually went back to a release that I bought back in 2002 or  I am shooting the basic TRU Ball hinge...I think it's a TRU Tension. I have all these $80-$190 releases and I am shooting Mr. El Cheapo $40 hinge that has been cut down
> 
> I do want to get a hold of a new HT though:wink:


Getting along nicely indeed!
Cool.......good think you have kept all those releases, you just never know!  I have bought and traded more releases in the last month than I have in the last 10 years! I'm getting there though. Tinker tinker tinker tinker..........then tinker a little more.

Lien2


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Lien2 said:


> Getting along nicely indeed!
> Cool.......good think you have kept all those releases, you just never know!  I have bought and traded more releases in the last month than I have in the last 10 years! I'm getting there though. Tinker tinker tinker tinker..........then tinker a little more.
> 
> Lien2


That release has never been on the market....that thing has been through heck and back.

But in the past year or so....I have bought sold and shot a TON of releases:embara:

With me though I don't look for a magic release....I am looking for a certain feel. I have bought and shot so many releases looking for the right handle....that it makes my head hurt thinking about it:doh:

here is a quick run down of the ones I have tried or bought since the LAS in 07....brace yourself....

STAN Micro III (bought) most comfy handle EVER...the head and I didn't get along:embara:
STAN Mag Micro
STAN SX2 (bought)
Carter Target 3 (bought)
Carter Evo (bought) this release actually got me back on track
Carter Atension (bought) 2 of them...my cousin loves it:doh:
Carter Fits Me Too
Carter Solution (bought)..least favorite of all them
Carter Ember (bought) loved this release it just made my wrist hurt
Carter Just Cuz
Carter Sensation
Carter Revolution 
Scott Longhorn (bought)
Scott Ibex..this one was a prototype...we had to help Spec push the button in:doh:
TRU Ball BT Gold (bought)
TRU Ball Tru Tension...old faithfull so it doesn't really count:wink:
Zenith Comfort Twoosy (bought) 2 of them
Zenith 3 finger

I know I am missing something...but that is what I have gone through in the past year...and if it isn't there...more then likely I have shot it before or know that it isn't what I want or am looking for in a handle. 

But like I said I think most people are looking for magic instead of looking for the right fit.:wink: I know what I like in a release and all I am looking for is a certain feel and fit in my hand. I can shoot any hinge...but if it isn't comfortable to me I won't shoot more then a handful of times...some releases I pick up and put right back down or give back to the person that has it. I know right away usually if I am going to like it enough to shoot it more then a couple times. 

You may notice that ALL of my releases other then a couple are 3 fingers...if I buy a 4 finger release it gets the Dremel tool before I shoot it...I am a 3 finger guy.:wink: 

The best thing to do is learn what you like and then just find the perfect head/handle combo for you. Most of the releases on the market for target are all good releases..that is why I laugh my butt off when I see a guy post..."what do you think of the Carter X Killer? How does it compare to the Carter 90m masher". Nobody can tell you what release you need...some may help you get over the hump like an Evolution...but other then telling someone the size of the release or that this release handle kind of feels like this other one....you pretty much have to let your hand and your shooting tell you what release you need to be shooting


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Poor Hornet*

You've bought every release but the right one. Carter Solution 2.75
We have two of the 3 finger 2.75s and wouldn't sell them for $250 each if we couldn't replace them. I am a little different from you as I don't often sell my cull releases. I own 30 releases at the moment and haven't shot anything for the last year but the 2.5 and 2.75 LOL The safety is not important but having the half moon lock when you take it off IS important. Severe up hills and down hills don't give you the problems that a standard hinge release does
(won't go off shooting up hill and too quick shooting down hill). The 2.75 three finger handle is perfect. Nothing feels as good to me except my Insatiable 3 which I can not shoot for any length of time without ripping it.
Jbird


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Thanks for the vanes:wink: They are getting along with the Nanos very well
> 
> I actually went back to a release that I bought back in 2002 or  I am shooting the basic TRU Ball hinge...I think it's a TRU Tension. I have all these $80-$190 releases and I am shooting Mr. El Cheapo $40 hinge that has been cut down
> 
> I do want to get a hold of a new HT though:wink:


The HT is really nice. Zwalls has one and it's real comfy and crisp. :tongue: I like the swept back designs.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> It's gettin' closer
> 
> I did a bit of group and arrow tweeking tonight at 60yds....:wink:


They shoot pretty good with Navigators too


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jbird said:


> You've bought every release but the right one. Carter Solution 2.75
> We have two of the 3 finger 2.75s and wouldn't sell them for $250 each if we couldn't replace them. I am a little different from you as I don't often sell my cull releases. I own 30 releases at the moment and haven't shot anything for the last year but the 2.5 and 2.75 LOL The safety is not important but having the half moon lock when you take it off IS important. Severe up hills and down hills don't give you the problems that a standard hinge release does
> (won't go off shooting up hill and too quick shooting down hill). The 2.75 three finger handle is perfect. Nothing feels as good to me except my Insatiable 3 which I can not shoot for any length of time without ripping it.
> Jbird


Actually I haven't :wink: some of those were trades  Some of them were deals that were to good to pass up...like the Solution 2.5 I bought on E-bay for $25 :faint:

The only ones that I bought new or paid any where close to regular people cost was the Evo...which I am greatful for buying because I now shoot a hinge correctly:wink:...the Target 3 and the Super X:wink:

I have shot the 2.75...and I didn't like it...your boy is VERY picky.

If it weren't for the angle of the head on the Micro III I would still be shooting it. The way I draw and anchor I was getting WAY to many miss fires...if the head angle was like the TRU Balll HT or the TRU Tension I am shooting now....It woould be the PERFECT release for me.

I decided I am a hinge man few weeks ago...I wanted to shoot the Target 3 and or the Supe X I love both of them....I just can't shoot a thumb trigger like I can a hinge....the temptation to help it is always there....I shot 4 halfs with the SX2 and have shot 1 with the TRU tension.....the SX2 had me avg around a 515....with the hinge that jumps up to the 530-535 range The hinge is staying in the release bag:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> The HT is really nice. Zwalls has one and it's real comfy and crisp. :tongue: I like the swept back designs.


Well "borrow" that release.....

You still have my address:wink:


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> That release has never been on the market....that thing has been through heck and back.
> 
> But in the past year or so....I have bought sold and shot a TON of releases:embara:
> 
> ...



HOLY SHNIKEES BH!!! I wasn't prepared for that.
I noticed you didn't list the Tru Ball Sweet Spot II?! :wink:

Lien2


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Lien2 said:


> HOLY SHNIKEES BH!!! I wasn't prepared for that.
> I noticed you didn't list the Tru Ball Sweet Spot II?! :wink:
> 
> Lien2


that thing doesn't need to be listed....like I said the ones listed where from the past year....I have tried that before and just holding it I already know that I don't like it:wink:

Remember I have been shooting longer then 12 months...and TRU Ball is located in my state:wink: The only release they have EVER made that I haven't shot is the new HT.:wink:


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

There is an old saying "beware the guy with only one shotgun because he probably knows how to shoot it well".

If archers applied that thinking to releases, the release manufacturers would all go out of business.

BH and Jbird, you guys should never answer how many releases you have. You should simply say how many pounds of releases you have.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

FS560 said:


> There is an old saying "beware the guy with only one shotgun because he probably knows how to shoot it well".
> 
> If archers applied that thinking to releases, the release manufacturers would all go out of business.
> 
> BH and Jbird, you guys should never answer how many releases you have. You should simply say how many pounds of releases you have.




But see that is were you are wrong....I said I have had or shot them...I didn't say I have them.:wink: 

Right now I have a TRU ball index release for hunting....the TRU Tension I have had since they came out in 2002 or so....a SX2 and a one 2 finger Zentih....the Zenith and the SX2 are for sale.:wink:


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Releases by the Pound*

Some people collect antique cars. Releases are cheaper. A lot of them were gifts. Besides if things quit working right instead of looking for the obvious reasons I can just go shopping in my own basement. :wink:
Of course I am slowly getting over the tendency to play musical chairs with releases, I'm tired of retraining and wasting two shoots to realize that I should be right back on my 2.75. Older and wiser. Actually a lot older and a little wiser but hey, it's progress.
Jbird

P.S. I think I have the magic bow syndrome under control. I shot the same bow for everything for all of last year. Of course no one is ever totally immune to the new bow 
hunger. I will say this, I don't see how anyone can make a bow that shoots better than
my Conquest 4 and my 737.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

I like your choice of bow there BH, I'm not a Martin guy but I like the specs of the Mystic. If I owned a Martin that would be the one. Needs binary cams though. 

The midair collision story is amazing, I have never seen that happen.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Marcus said:


> I like your choice of bow there BH, I'm not a Martin guy but I like the specs of the Mystic. If I owned a Martin that would be the one. Needs binary cams though.
> 
> The midair collision story is amazing, I have never seen that happen.


Yep the specs on that bow are perfect for me...I about did a back flip when I got word of the Mystic.


----------

